# Grand Design Imagine TT



## thecathys (May 24, 2016)

Really love what we have seen so far on the new 2017 Grand Design Imagine 2600 travel trailer.  Anybody out there have one and can give some feedback?  Getting ready to pull the trigger on it as it suits our needs perfectly but always looking for feedback before we spend that much money.  Trading in a 24 foot Kodiak 2008 so we are ready for an upgrade and just haven't found the right one yet.  This might be it!


----------

